# My post just disappeared



## FastTrax (Nov 21, 2020)

I just did a whole post abut the New USAF Spectrum Warfare Wing at Eglin AFB being led by General Mark D. Kelly and poof, it's gone. I'll try again later.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

There's some odd things happening so it's not just you.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> There's some odd things happening so it's not just you.



Thanks MarciKS. I might as well post the pictures from my zip file and try again later. I mean everything is gone. I'd like to have my 27 minutes back though, lol.









Here we go.

www.c4isrnet.com/electronic-warfare/

www.airforcemag.com/vice-chief-wilson-long-awaited-spectrum-warfare-wing-coming-to-acc/

www.afcea.org/content/air-force-proceeds-spectrum-warfare-wing

www.jcs.mil/portals/36/Documents/Doctrine/pubs/jp3_85.pdf

www.acc.af.mil

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_warfare

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_Air_Force_electronic_warfare_squadrons

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Combat_Command

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eglin_Air_Force_Base

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_D,_Kelly


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

Well maybe Matrix can get it figured out.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 21, 2020)

For lengthy and/or complex posts I've found it to be "insurance" against lost posts to compose the post in a word processing app on the computer, then copy it in to a forum's post editing window.   Some word processing apps have features to add html tags for images, web links, font types and sizes, etc.    Or, you can manually type in tags if you're familiar with basic html.   Example:  
	
	



```
[img] your image[/img]
```
 or 
	
	



```
[quote] your quote [/quote]
```

 or for a link 

```
[URL="https://www.your link[/URL]
```
.

Some forums use "<... >" instead of the "[...]" so be aware of that.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks Nathan, usually I follow that format but as of late I find myself bouncing back and forth between a number of forums while listening to  225 to 380 MHz UHF milcom frequencies on SDR's and recording USAF Stratcom EAM's on 11175 khz and 8992 khz. Sometimes if I have time I'll review my post before hitting the post thread icon and every once in a while I'll get kicked off the site because I didn't have cookies enabled. The stress.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2020)

Maybe the Gov't didn't want that info disclosed!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 21, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe the Gov't didn't want that info disclosed!



Yeah RR you may be.....hold on a minute...who's out there? Ah Ah AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I just did a whole post abut the New USAF Spectrum Warfare Wing at Eglin AFB being led by General Mark D. Kelly and poof, it's gone. I'll try again later.


I’ve been having a problem all day as well


----------



## Gardenlover (Nov 21, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe the Gov't didn't want that info disclosed!


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I just did a whole post abut the New USAF Spectrum Warfare Wing at Eglin AFB being led by General Mark D. Kelly and poof, it's gone. I'll try again later.


This forum has always had an Auto Save feature where you can go back to a thread and where you begin to post a reply, a Restore Auto Saved Content button will appear and it will have saved your message.  I've used it successfully in the past when my power went out or there was an issue on my computer which caused an abrupt stop to my typing.  In this post I stopped after seven words and searched something else on the forum, when I returned, my words were still there.

This newest upgrade that Matrix mentioned just a few days now shows an icon for *Save Draft*, it shows at the top of your message box to the left of Preview. I haven't used that yet, but I assume it's Senior Forums' alternative to Nathan's suggestion about saving drafts, but done right here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2020)

Nathan said:


> For lengthy and/or complex posts I've found it to be "insurance" against lost posts to compose the post in a word processing app on the computer, then copy it in to a forum's post editing window.   Some word processing apps have features to add html tags for images, web links, font types and sizes, etc.    Or, you can manually type in tags if you're familiar with basic html.   Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nathan, I've never had to do anything so involved like that, the forum has always auto saved my posts and now it seems with the latest update that there is a Save Draft option here.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> This forum has always had an Auto Save feature where you can go back to a thread and where you begin to post a reply, a Restore Auto Saved Content button will appear and it will have saved your message.  I've used it successfully in the past when my power went out or there was an issue on my computer which caused an abrupt stop to my typing.  In this post I stopped after seven words and searched something else on the forum, when I returned, my words were still there.
> 
> This newest upgrade that Matrix mentioned just a few days now shows an icon for *Save Draft*, it shows at the top of your message box to the left of Preview. I haven't used that yet, but I assume it's Senior Forums' alternative to Nathan's suggestion about saving drafts, but done right here.


Thank you for the heads-up on the Save Draft feature, SeaBreeze.

Something I do want to mention to all here, if ever you are composing an entry, don't worry about saving anything, because as you're typing, it's being auto-saved, and even if you leave the thread topic and move onto another thread topic and post on it, turn your computer off, and don't revisit the forum for another day or two or week (or however long), if you come back to the forum and revisit the original thread post you were preparing your reply or entry to and you click on Post Reply, the content you were previously working on with automatically display, just as if you never left it, allowing you to carry on with it.

What I've been doing as of late, is clicking on Preview (top right-hand corner of reply box) every now and then just to confirm what I've entered, and if you find your curser won't load in the reply box after clicking on Preview, simply click on Preview a second time to reboot the reply box.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks Aunt Marg, the Preview icon at the top is new too, used to be at the bottom of the post.  We're all learning the new changes together.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Aunt Marg, the Preview icon at the top is new too, used to be at the bottom of the post.  We're all learning the new changes together.


You're welcome, Sea. 

About learning together, indeed, there's no better way to learn IMO.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 21, 2020)

Simple answer: Stealth


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 21, 2020)

If anybody here, there or anywhere driving a black Suburban with G-plates wearing a trench coat, sunglasses and an earpiece ask for FastTrax just tell them whatever you want to tell them, just don't tell them I'm, no just tell them to the best of your recollection and knowledge aforethought you have no idea who or what that is without the benefit of legal counsel.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

the music videos are not displaying like they normally do for me so don't feel bad FT


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> the music videos are not displaying like they normally do for me so don't feel bad FT



FT? Obviously you got the wrong guy. I'm WPP. Nice meeting you.


----------

